# Fibretec & D300 Vs BMW 645 Sapphire Black (Heavy correction)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Fibretec & D300 Vs BMW 645 Sapphire Black. (Heavy correction)*​ I was contacted by the owner of this lovely Bmw 645 to carry out a correction detail on his car. He mentioned that he had purchased the car some time ago and it originally came for Ireland. On viewing the car. It was apparent that the car lack clarity and it had suffer quite a hard life. Prior to the new owner.​ Car on arrival.​ 





 Light covering of dust. Nothing really to show.​ 





 Much the same for the wheels. Very little to deal with.​ 





 





 So as you can see. The car is generally well looked after. So getting on with the wash stage. As usual I started on wheels and arches. Arches cleaned with G101, tyres with 3D Orange degreaser and wheels with a week mix of wheel brightner.​ 





 





 





 





 Rinsed.​ 





 Wheels were then treated with Tardis and Iron X to complete the decontamination.​ Once all the wheels and arches where treated as above. The car was then given a high pressure rinse down prior to snow foaming. Apc was applied over the areas where bugs where present and leaft to dwell.​ At this point the sun broke free from the cloud cover and it became crystal clear what was robbing the car's colour and clarity.​ 





 





 





 





 





 Wash process consisted of 2 snow foams and rinses, followed with the standard 2BM and rinsed. Prior to moving into the unit.​ 





 Just prior to dropping the shutter. Here is an indication of what was present on most panels. Lots of Deep G3 and wool holograming and very deep Linear RDS.​ 





 Once in the unit the car was clayed and dried prior to paint assessments and readings taken over the car. It became clear that the rear bumper and the bonnet had see paint, due to the paint reading and graph read out on the gauge. But the rest of the car was standard. The bonnet had just been base coated at the front half and then re lacquered over the panel. Possibly down to road rash and there was signs of slight paint damage to the O/S area also. So all good here as there was no chance of exposing the blend lines.​ Bonnet before.​ Under strip light.​ 





 Sungun.​ 





 





 





 This is where this write up take a slight twist. Normally or until recently all correction work would have been carried out on the rotary. But over the last few car I have changed my way of working and adopted the Meg D300 compound to carry out correction work. Normally this would be hand in hand with either Cg microfiber pads or he megs mircofibre cutting pad. But I was recently given the new fibretec pads that Cg have brought out and also they have been tested. They have never been used in anger on a detail, or in a real life worldly test. Now these pads to have quite a cut to them when used in conjunction with the D300 compound. And would personally not recommend them on softer paint finishes. But pad marring can be lessened by backing back the pressure and since the D300 uses unigrit abrasive it will help in this process.​ Test are under Metal halides.​ 





 Test area after D300 and Fibretec pads. Working for approximately just under 2 minutes.​ 





 Bonnet Before and afters. Still to be refined.​ 





 





 Where the Da system has proven itself well. It has also been documented that it struggles with deeper RDS. Now this can be problematic. But again changing your working technique with these pads I is also possible for them to become a distant memory.​ Localised Deep RDS with scouring pad.​ 





 After still to be refined.​ 





 





 Bonnet finished and refined.​ 





 





 





 





 Front N/S wing Before and afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 N/S Door. Before and afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 Sungun Before and afters.​ 






.​ 





 





 





 





 





 N/S Rear ¾ Before and afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 O/S Front wing. Before and afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 O/S Door Before and afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 O/S Rear ¾. Before and Afters.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 Boot lid. Before and afters.​


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bright and early the following day. I settled down to cleaning the glass inside and out, with Clear view. Tyres where dressed with RD50, Wheels sealed with Fk 1000p. Exhaust cleaned with britemax twins and trim dressed with Cg new look. Very limited after shots due to the client, turning up as arranged and the weather had once again turned foul. Which is quite common up here :lol:​ I hope you enjoyed a rather long write up. But I thought it would be of benefit. To show what can be achieved on ceramic clear with Meg Da correction system and the new Fibretec pads. The car was finished and refined with #205 on a finish pad also.​ All comments welcome and much appreciated as always.​ Gordon.​ 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 And off it goes in a rather wet and rainy Scotland.​


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Outstanding work, excellent detail mate, the only thing, i just cant get on with is the styling of the back end of the 6


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Finish is quite remarkable. One of the best finishes I've seen under the lights. :thumb:

Any links to the pads etc?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work as always Gordon, much improved !!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

amiller said:


> Finish is quite remarkable. One of the best finishes I've seen under the lights. :thumb:
> 
> Any links to the pads etc?


I don't think David has manage to get them on the site so far. Although I can say he has them in stock. Send Jordan a PM as he was taking pictures for the site last night.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looking great. I keep thinking about getting a rotary, but when you see this level of correction on hard paint via DA and microfibre system i think i must invest in microfibre ASAP


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks great, how much time do you reckon you have saved by using the DA method as opposed to rotary


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sleek slic machine great job...:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good Gordon, and glad to see this writeup seeing the light of day on the forum to show more of the correctional power of the DA. Good writeup showing clearly with direct lighting the quality of the finish achieved.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great set of photos with direct light before/ afters - no hiding there!

good work!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Brilliant work as normal Gordon great pictures showing true correction :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround :thumb:

The micro fibre systems are certainly proving to be an interesting development for DA polishing


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

go to http://www.carwashnwax.com/ enter fibre or fibretec in the search field and you'll get to Chemical Guys Fibretek Extreme Cutting Pads


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got one of these on order for testing..

great results gordon


----------



## porsheman (May 10, 2010)

gordon can you give a approx time on the correction stage outstanding work


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I’m already using the Megs system with good success the Fibretec pads sound like a nice addition to the range.

Thanks Gordon, nice detail too :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to know what speeds, working time, pressure did you use with these pads, the finish on that BMW looks stunning, thanks again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work...


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work gordon, top results


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Great work Gordon! Pictures are very good with the before and afters.. Top work!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Good work Gordon. Looks amazing


----------



## Kes (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, nice transformation. Good work as always!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great job :thumb:
would like one of these next :argie:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Sensational.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

A1 as always!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

GJM said:


> Looks great, how much time do you reckon you have saved by using the DA method as opposed to rotary


Personally I do not believe it saved time. The car was originally booked in over 3 days and when the booking was taken many weeks ago. I was still using the rotary as my main correction machine. The micro fibre system as has other benefits not just correction. Because of the lack of give in the the conventunal MF pad and the skims the surface. So leaves a notable difference on the upper layer of paint. Where conventional pads mould around these. But saying that I did manage to knock 1/2 a day of the full detail.



Ti22 said:


> Great set of photos with direct light before/ afters - no hiding there!
> 
> good work!


Thanks James It means a lot M8. Seams a to be a forgotten trend recently.



porsheman said:


> gordon can you give a approx time on the correction stage outstanding work


As above m8. Correction stage was over 1 1/2 day.



Roy said:


> Thanks for posting this, I'm already using the Megs system with good success the Fibretec pads sound like a nice addition to the range.
> 
> Thanks Gordon, nice detail too :thumb:


Thank again Roy. Yes I have been following your work else where and your turning out some great work with them also.



Audriulis said:


> It would be interesting to know what speeds, working time, pressure did you use with these pads, the finish on that BMW looks stunning, thanks again


Thanks M8. Speed was constantly set at 41/2 to 5. Pressure well that was increased as needed. Not as much as a conventunal DA set. Say half the normal pressure at most. Hand movements again fuluctuated dependant on defects and the like. Slower over major scratches with fast hand movement over other areas. I worked the polish to it almost looked as if it had disolved. But once the defect had disappeared. I backed back the pressure to let the machine run free till the residue was once gone. D300 is a none diminishing abrasive to bare this in mind.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

What a difference , quaility work as always


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stonking work as ever Gordon!

Do you find refining is really needed on harder paints like this?

Also, why D300 rather than the CG versions? V34 and V36 is it?

Lastly, do you think the combo you used here would sort this Seat paint out please?


P1060100 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060099 by RussZS, on Flickr

It's rock hard...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Stonking work as ever Gordon!
> 
> Do you find refining is really needed on harder paints like this?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Russ.
But to answer your questions.
Where the D300 leaves a very good finish and even people on the classes have commented on the finish left. From a business point of view and trying to create the best finish possible. Then yes. I would consider following up D300 with 205 or a finishing polish. But many people on these classes where more than happy with the finish of D300. The fibretec pads cut hard m8 and if I was using these instead of the dedicated MF pad. I would certainly follow it up.

The D300 is smat abrasiveness Russ where the CG v range are deminishing. So you car see the reasons now. Increase cut though out the complete set and where required.

And your final question. From the pictures supplied I would say yes the D300 would sort these defects out no problem.

HTH Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Fantastic work and excellent write up. :thumb:

I have the same paint on my BM and cannot achieve that with my Das 6 pro/Menz pads and polishes.

If I buy the pads, could you guess how well it will work with Menz polishes or do I have to buy the Megs you mentioned?

Regards.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AnilS said:


> Fantastic work and excellent write up. :thumb:
> 
> I have the same paint on my BM and cannot achieve that with my Das 6 pro/Menz pads and polishes.
> 
> ...


The system is designed to work together. For the sake of £20 I'd get some D300.

Thanks for your help Gordon.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this stuff the D300?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-compound-16oz.php?cPath=27


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic work there guys!! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

paddy328 said:


> Is this stuff the D300?
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-compound-16oz.php?cPath=27


Yes m8 that the the gear. I am now on the search of it in gallons now. Which is providing rather difficult. Litre no problems:wall:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

cheers mate, might have to give it a go. Dont fancy the idea of using the pc on a whole car though. My hands will be like jelly!

Can you use the pad/polish (megs) combo using a rotary?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

paddy328 said:


> cheers mate, might have to give it a go. Dont fancy the idea of using the pc on a whole car though. My hands will be like jelly!
> 
> Can you use the pad/polish (megs) combo using a rotary?


Unfortunately the D300 is only designed for the DA and the Microfibre pads. It uses a smat abrasive. Very sharp initially but they round of quick and continue to cut at this stage for the duration of the set. Again the lubrication has been designed with a long work time also. Just in case its required.

But for general correction and swirl removal. If find that you can correct the area a lot faster than you can with the rotary some times only 6 criss cross passes. 2 with very light pressure, 2 to 3 with moderate pressure and 2 again with light pressure. Hand movement normally between slow rotary and slow Da. If that make sense.

Cutting back light OP takes longer and the pad works similar to wool as it scims the upper surface. So cutting it back slowly. But with longer working with pressure.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work and good direct light shots:thumb: 

Are these pads you mentioned available to purchase??


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

caledonia said:


> Bright and early the following day. I settled down to cleaning the glass inside and out, with Clear view. Tyres where dressed with RD50, Wheels sealed with Fk 1000p. Exhaust cleaned with britemax twins and trim dressed with Cg new look. Very limited after shots due to the client, turning up as arranged and the weather had once again turned foul. Which is quite common up here :lol:​ I hope you enjoyed a rather long write up. But I thought it would be of benefit. To show what can be achieved on ceramic clear with Meg Da correction system and the new Fibretec pads. The car was finished and refined with #205 on a finish pad also.​ All comments welcome and much appreciated as always.​ Gordon.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon always nice to see the flake of the metallic come back on what some would think is a flat colour :thumb: Nice work

Pat


----------

